# Substrate For Locust Breeding?



## Roonstar (Jan 27, 2009)

Can people tell me what they use for their locust to lay their eggs in? I am using sand from the builder’s merchant at present and was wondering if this is the best substrate?

Thanks people.....


----------



## Patthecat12 (Mar 28, 2008)

hi at the moment i have a few eggs cooking in bottom sand and top vermiculite in what they were delivered in (the clear plastic box)


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

I use dry sand as the general substrate and provide tubs of damp sand for them to lay their eggs in.


----------



## Roonstar (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks, like i said, i've got building sand for mine but then read somewhere that this was not sterile enough and was wondering what other people used and if that was the problem....


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Most use damp play sand for egg laying. : victory:


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Damp play sand :2thumb:


----------



## Roonstar (Jan 27, 2009)

Ok thanks.....hunt for play sand sunday then


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Argos £3 something a bag...


----------



## elljhitch (Jan 23, 2009)

Sorry to hijack this thread, I feel the need to create a new thread is unsuitable for one question... Could I keep a few Locusts in a Kricket Keeper to start breeding?


----------



## cat500 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sand*

I would recommend kiln dried sand from homebase/wickes etc.

It is bone dry, and used to fill gaps in block paving. £3 for 20kg (approx).

I get mine nice and damp, and just top it up with a splash of water (from a old squirty ketchup bottle) every day or so.

I now have 200+ nymphs and more on the way.


----------



## Roonstar (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks cat500, a couple of people have said this......going to stop and get some tomorrow from B&Q! :2thumb:


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Has anyone got any pictures of there setups as i am thinking of dong it as I go through locusts as if they are going out of fashion!:lol2:

And It costs me a absolute fortune!:devil:

thanks:whistling2:


----------



## benben_sully (3 mo ago)

snowyj99 said:


> Has anyone got any pictures of there setups as i am thinking of dong it as I go through locusts as if they are going out of fashion!:lol2:
> 
> And It costs me a absolute fortune!:devil:
> 
> thanks:whistling2:


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Amazing first post.... resurrecting a 13 year old post with no comment --- Priceless !!!!!!!!!!


----------

